# G0446 Intensive Behavioral Therapy Cardiovascular Disease Documentation Requirements



## twomack (Sep 20, 2018)

Good Afternoon,

Would anyone have a good resource for documentation requirements on G0446 Intensive Behavioral Therapy for Cardiovascular Disease. Is there a commercial code for this. Thank you in advance.

Tammie Womack, MBS, CPC


----------



## dtricia (Sep 20, 2019)

This document has some tips. Provider does have to state his time.
Tricia


----------

